# Is Image Dynamics still in business?



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

Question for you guys; 

I know Image Dynamics fell apart a few years ago, but are they still in business over at: Imagedynamicusa.net - Deliver the absolute finest in musical reproduction ?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes they are still in business with a different owner. IIRC, the guy who owns PowerBass, Jason Liu, also owns Image Dynamics now. Going further, and someone can correct me on this, the reason the "new" Image Dynamics doesn't offer the HLCD drivers is because Eric Stevens still owns the patent on them.


----------



## mcqueena (Sep 9, 2010)

I wish the new website would provide a little more info. Like TS parameters.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ve-experience-image-dynamics.html#post1562387


----------

